#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ

## sergey

Приветствую! 
Кто знает пали, может кто-то подсказать, прокомментировать? В выражении



> avijjānīvaraṇānaṁ sattānaṁ taṇhāsaṁyojanānaṁ sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ.


правильно ли я понимаю, что sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ - это причастия настоящего времени?

----------


## Андрей П.

Приветствую! 
К сожалению я еще не знаю синтаксических правил, поэтому могу предложить только возможные варианты без учета(!) контекста, пока настоящие эксперты не подтянулись.

saṃsarataṃ
1. participle present active [saṃsara(t) = saṃ + √sara + ta]
2. verb present reflective imperative 3rd person singular [saṃsarataṃ = saṃ + √sara + taṃ] (см. §381 грамматики Ч. Дюрозеля)
3. participle passive perfect [saṃsarata = saṃ + √sara + ta] (см. §451 грамматики Ч. Дюрозеля)
4. adverb case accusative [saṃsarataṃ = saṃ + √sara + ta + aṃ] (см. §532-b грамматики Ч. Дюрозеля)

аналогично и для

sandhāvataṃ
1. participle present active [sandhāva(t) = saṃ + √dhāva + ta]
2. verb present reflective imperative 3rd person singular [sandhāvataṃ= saṃ + √dhāva + taṃ]
3. participle passive perfect [saṃsarata = saṃ + √dhāva + ta]
4. adverb case accusative [sandhāvataṃ = saṃ + √dhāva + ta + aṃ]

----------

sergey (20.09.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> правильно ли я понимаю, что sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ - это причастия настоящего времени?


На мой взгляд - да. Т.е., грубо говоря, sandhāvataṁ= sandhāvantānaṃ, saṁsarataṁ=saṁsarantānaṃ (муж. мн.ч. род./дат.)

----------

sergey (20.09.2021)

----------


## sergey

Поясню свой вопрос.

То, что я привел, это часть предложения и часть фразы, которая встречается в ряде сутт Анаматагга санъютты Санъютта никаи:



> “Anamataggoyaṁ, bhikkhave, saṁsāro. Pubbā koṭi na paññāyati avijjānīvaraṇānaṁ sattānaṁ taṇhāsaṁyojanānaṁ sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ.


Если посмотреть английские переводы второго предложения, то увидим:



> Бхиккху Суджато: No first point is found of sentient beings roaming and transmigrating, hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving. 
> Тханиссаро Бхиккху: A beginning point is not evident, though beings hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving are transmigrating & wandering on. 
> Бхиккху Бодхи:Bhikkhus, this samsara is without discoverable beginning. A first point is not discerned of beings roaming and wandering on hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving.


Первая часть предложения: "Pubbā koṭi na paññāyati", как я понимаю, примерно "первый край не познаётся", 



> Paññāyati Paññāyati [Pass. of pajānāti] to be (well) known, to be clear or evident, to be perceived, seen or taken for, to appear 
> 
> https://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/ap...&searchhws=yes


во всех трех английских переводах смысл примерно такой.
Далее, как я понимаю, речь идёт о живых существах (satta), для которых неведение служит препятствием, а жажда - узами: avijjānīvaraṇānaṁ sattānaṁ taṇhāsaṁyojanānaṁ
И эти живые существа бродят, скитаются - sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ. Я раньше думал, что тут третье лицо множественное число настоящего времени, но посмотрел у Дюрозеля, нет, таких окончаний нет (вроде). Такие окончания есть у причастия настоящего времени, и по смыслу продолжающегося, длящегося действия вроде как раз причастие подходит.

----------


## sergey

> На мой взгляд - да. Т.е., грубо говоря, sandhāvataṁ= sandhāvantānaṃ, saṁsarataṁ=saṁsarantānaṃ (муж. мн.ч. род./дат.)


Спасибо, Vladiimir, посмотрю теперь, что такое sandhāvantānaṃ saṁsarantānaṃ.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я раньше думал, что тут третье лицо множественное число настоящего времени, но посмотрел у Дюрозеля, нет, таких окончаний нет (вроде). Такие окончания есть у причастия настоящего времени, и по смыслу продолжающегося, длящегося действия вроде как раз причастие подходит.


Ну, Дюрозель их, наверное, осмысливает, как прилагательные на -ant?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Спасибо, Vladiimir, посмотрю теперь, что такое sandhāvantānaṃ saṁsarantānaṃ.


Это альтернативные формы для муж. рода мн. числа род/дат. падежа.

----------

sergey (20.09.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. если пользоваться Дюрозелем, смотрим склонение mahat mahant, и видим формы mahataṃ, mahantānaṃ. Переносим их на наши причастия и получаем варианты saṁsarataṁ, saṁsarantānaṃ

----------

sergey (20.09.2021), Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## sergey

> Ну, Дюрозель их, наверное, осмысливает, как прилагательные на -ant?


Сейчас глянул, то, что я у него увидел вчера, вообще наверное не то, что нужно (не тот падеж и род). Но вообще в переводе книги написано:



> (a). Причастия настоящего времени. Действительный залог.
> 439. Все причастия по своей природе являются отглагольными прилагательными и должны согласовываться со своими существительными в числе, роде и падеже.
> _Причастие определяется как именная форма глагола, грамматически изменяющаяся подобно именам прилагательным и обозначающая действие (состояние, процесс), приписываемое лицу или предмету как их признак (свойство), проявляющийся во времени – Ахманова 1966. С. 363._
> 440. Причастия настоящего времени образуются с помощью суффиксов nta, aṃ или ṃ; nta и ṃ добавляются к основе, aṃ добавляется к корню.


Так что да, он пишет, что "все причастия по своей природе являются отглагольными прилагательными". Цитата из Ахмановой там добавлена видимо или А. Гунским, или Д. Ивахненко.

----------


## sergey

> Т.е. если пользоваться Дюрозелем, смотрим склонение mahat mahant, и видим формы mahataṃ, mahantānaṃ. Переносим их на наши причастия и получаем варианты saṁsarataṁ, saṁsarantānaṃ


Спасибо!

----------


## Vladiimir

> И эти живые существа бродят, скитаются - sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ. Я раньше думал, что тут третье лицо множественное число настоящего времени, но посмотрел у Дюрозеля, нет, таких окончаний нет (вроде).


И эти живые существа (sattā) бродят, скитаются (sandhāvanti saṃsaranti) - поэтому про них можно сказать, что они sandhāvatā saṁsaratā, т.е. бродящие, скитающиеся. В родительно-дательном падеже будет sattānaṃ sandhāvataṃ saṃsarataṃ ((для) бродящих, скитающихся существ).

----------

sergey (20.09.2021), Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Спасибо!


Вот, например, если я правильно понимаю, обсуждаемые слова в обсуждаемой фразе комментируются уже альтернативными вариантами (т.е. через форму -ntānaṃ) :



> *Sandhāvata*nti kāmadhātuyā punappunaṃ *dhāvantānaṃ*. *Saṃsarata*nti rūpārūpadhātuyā *saṃsarantānaṃ*. (Cūḷaniddesa-aṭṭhakathā)

----------

sergey (20.09.2021), Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## sergey

А что это за комментарии? В Аттхакатхе к Анаматагга санъютте я такого не увидел.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А что это за комментарии? В Аттхакатхе к Анаматагга санъютте я такого не увидел.


Ну, фраза много где цитируется. В данном случае - в Чуланиддесе и разъясняется в соответствующей Аттхакатхе.
См. Чуланиддесу:



> Vuttañhetaṃ bhagavatā – ‘‘anamataggoyaṃ, bhikkhave, saṃsāro, pubbā koṭi na paññāyati avijjānīvaraṇānaṃ sattānaṃ taṇhāsaṃyojanānaṃ sandhāvataṃ saṃsarataṃ.


См. Аттхакатху к ней:



> *Anamataggoya*nti ayaṃ saṃsāro aviditaggo.
> 
> *Avijjānīvaraṇāna*nti avijjāya āvaritānaṃ. *Taṇhāsaṃyojanāna*nti kāmarāgasaṅkhātataṇhābandhanabaddhānaṃ. *Sandhāvata*nti kāmadhātuyā punappunaṃ dhāvantānaṃ. *Saṃsarata*nti rūpārūpadhātuyā saṃsarantānaṃ.

----------

sergey (21.09.2021), Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если посмотреть английские переводы второго предложения, то увидим:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Бхиккху Суджато: No first point is found of sentient beings roaming and transmigrating, hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving.
> Тханиссаро Бхиккху: A beginning point is not evident, though beings hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving are transmigrating & wandering on.
> Бхиккху Бодхи:Bhikkhus, this samsara is without discoverable beginning. A first point is not discerned of beings roaming and wandering on hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving.


Здесь везде обсуждаемые слова, вроде как, и понимается как причастия настоященго времени. Только Тханиссаро, если я правильно понял, осмыслил обсуждаемые причастия как часть абсолютной конструкции родительного падежа? Т.е. как бы не просто родительный падеж как у Бхиккху Суджато или у Бхиккху Бодхи, а абсолютная конструкция родительного падежа и отсюда уступительная частица though?

Сложнее с переводами других специалистов-переводчиков. Так, фраза цитируется в Аттхакатхе для Тхеригатхи:



> ‘‘Anamataggoyaṃ, bhikkhave, saṃsāro, pubbā koṭi na paññāyati avijjānīvaraṇānaṃ sattānaṃ taṇhāsaṃyojanānaṃ sandhāvataṃ saṃsarataṃ.


И William Pruitt ее переводит:

Bhikkhus, this continued existence is without beginning or end. A previous point [of beginning] cannot be seen for this journeying on, this running on by beings fettered by craving and obstructed by ignorance.

----------


## sergey

Да, я, собственно, больше сталкивался с переводами Тханиссаро Бхиккху, когда читал эти сутты в своё время. Если у бхикху Бодхи и бхикху Суджато - просто причастия, то у Тханиссаро бхиккху полноценное present continuous со вспомогательным глаголом: "are transmigrating & wandering on."

----------


## sergey

> Только Тханиссаро, если я правильно понял, осмыслил обсуждаемые причастия как часть абсолютной конструкции родительного падежа?


Я с такой конструкцией незнаком, почитал сейчас. Если я правильно понял, то такая конструкция как бы развязывает две части предложения? В пали такая конструкция есть? Интересно, да, у Тханиссаро по смыслу похоже на такое.

----------


## sergey

Вообще я понимал смысл этого предложения так, как оно у William Pruitt: что не найти первого края этого (процесса) странствия и скитания. "Первый край не познается того, как препятствуемые неведением существа, связанные жаждой -  странствующие есть и скитающиеся." И переводы бхикху Суджато и бхикху Бодхи тоже по-моему можно так понимать, что No first point is found of sentient beings roaming and transmigrating = No first point is found of roaming and transmigrating (of sentient beings) и аналогично у бхикху Бодхи.
Или вы не про это написали?

upd. Нет, не так, я читал переводы Тханиссаро бхикху и, соответственно, понимал, как у него: что первой точки не найти, а существа бродят, скитаются (или продолжают бродить скитаться - are transmigrating & wandering *on*, _move on - двигаться дальше_).
Но вот сейчас в результате чтения на пали и переводов других переводчиков перевел и нашего обсуждения, перевел как вот в начале сообщения.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вообще я понимал смысл этого предложения так, как оно у William Pruitt: что не найти первого края этого (процесса) странствия и скитания. "Первый край не познается того, как препятствуемые неведением существа, связанные жаждой -  странствующие есть и скитающиеся." И переводы бхикху Суджато и бхикху Бодхи тоже по-моему можно так понимать, что No first point is found of sentient beings roaming and transmigrating = No first point is found of roaming and transmigrating (of sentient beings) и аналогично у бхикху Бодхи.
> Или вы не про это написали?


В тексте, если понимать буквально и без абсолютной конструкции, будет как у Бхиккху Бодхи/Суджато, как-то типа:
Не может быть познан (различим) начальный пункт существ перерождающихся и странствующих, скованных невежеством, опутанных жаждой.

Если понимать через абсолютную конструкцию (которая может иметь грамматическое значение anādara, т.е. "пренебрежение") получим смысл,как у Тханиссаро, типа:
*Несмотря на то, что* (или *Хотя*) скованные невежеством, опутанные жаждой, существа скитаются и перерождаются, начальный пункт не различим.

Почему Пруитт перевел так, как он перевел, мне не очень понятно. Просто по смыслу?

----------

Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. Не различается что? First point. Чей first point? Существ. Каких существ? Скованных невежеством, опутанных жаждой, перерождающихся и странствующих.

Т.е. по тексту, насколько я понимаю, так. И у Бхиккху Бодхи и у Бхиккху Суджато и Тханиссаро Бхиккху так.

----------


## sergey

> Почему Пруитт перевел так, как он перевел, мне не очень понятно. Просто по смыслу?


Я грамматики пали почти не знаю, отдельные моменты, поэтому мне сложно судить, исходя из грамматики. Но если по смыслу, то Будда конечно употребляет условные понятия, как существо (сатта), но у меня вызывает сомнение, что он говорит тут о начале существ (не знаю, впрочем). О начале странствия и скитания - вот это выглядит правдоподобным. И потом, в первом предложении ведь говорится о безначальности сансары (скитания) - Anamataggoyaṁ, bhikkhave, saṁsāro. Как бы логично, что и во втором говорится о первом крае (которого не найти) тоже скитания.

----------


## sergey

> Чей first point? Существ. Каких существ? Скованных невежеством, опутанных жаждой, перерождающихся и странствующих.


А может быть: какой first point? of sentient beings *roaming and transmigrating*.  -- блуждания и перерождения живых существ?

----------


## sergey

На всякий случай, спокойной ночи всем участникам обсуждения. )

----------


## Vladiimir

> А может быть: какой first point? of sentient beings *roaming and transmigrating*.  -- блуждания и перерождения живых существ?


Ну, во первых, насколько я знаю, тогда должно быть так: of sentient beings' roaming and transmigrating (блуждания и перерождения живых существ). Во вторых весь синтаксис английских предложений посыпится - т.к. скованными невежеством и опутанными жаждой окажутся блуждания и перерождения.

----------

Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

Суть, что здесь есть существительное koti в именительном падеже и есть существительное в род/дат (satta). Существительных "странствия" и "перерождения" в родителном падеже, насколько я понимаю, нет.

----------


## Vladiimir

Для сравнения можно перевод Картера (John Ross Carter) добавить:



> “O monks, of incalculable beginning is saṃsāra; the point of origin is not apparent, of beings fettered by ignorance, bound by craving, who are running around, coming again and again.”

----------

Ассаджи (21.09.2021)

----------


## sergey

Владимир, спасибо за ответы, разъяснения и т.д. Мне нужно обдумать и переварить информацию (хотя что-то я уже обдумывал). 




> Суть, что здесь есть существительное koti в именительном падеже и есть существительное в род/дат (satta). Существительных "странствия" и "перерождения" в родителном падеже, насколько я понимаю, нет.


Да, таких существительных нет, но есть причастия, относятся к существительному сатта, напомню, что



> Причастие определяется как именная форма глагола, грамматически изменяющаяся подобно именам прилагательным и обозначающая действие (состояние, процесс), приписываемое лицу или предмету как их признак (свойство), проявляющийся во времени – Ахманова 1966. С. 363.


Во всяком случае, вот здесь говорится о долгом хождении и скитании. Итивуттака 14, Авиджаниварана сутта (аналогичная следующая - про жажду, Танхасамъйоджана сутта)



> “Nāhaṁ, bhikkhave, aññaṁ ekanīvaraṇampi samanupassāmi yena nīvaraṇena nivutā pajā dīgharattaṁ sandhāvanti saṁsaranti yathayidaṁ, bhikkhave, avijjānīvaraṇaṁ. Avijjānīvaraṇena hi, bhikkhave, nivutā pajā dīgharattaṁ sandhāvanti saṁsarantī”ti. 
> 
> Перевод бх. Суджато: “Mendicants, I do not see a single hindrance, hindered by which people wander and transmigrate for a long time like the hindrance of ignorance. Hindered by ignorance, people wander and transmigrate for a long time.”

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, таких существительных нет, но есть причастия, относятся к существительному сатта, напомню, что


Именно, таких существительных нет. Причастия здесь определяют признак существительного, к которому они относятся. В данном случае это - "существа". "Скитающиеся существа". Стоят в родительно-дательном падеже и соответственно - "скитающихся существ" или "для скитающихся существ". "Начальный пункт" - стоит в именительном падеже. Ставим две фразы рядом и получаем "начальный пункт скитающихся существ". Чей пункт? (Чье начало?) Существ. Каких существ? Тут идет цепочка признаков - "опутанных неведением", "скованных жаждой", "перерождающихся", "скитающихся". Два последних признака выражены через причастия. Такой вординг. Если речь вести о вординге.




> Во всяком случае, вот здесь говорится о долгом хождении и скитании. Итивуттака 14, Авиджаниварана сутта (аналогичная следующая - про жажду, Танхасамъйоджана сутта)


Никто и не отрицает, что существа долго ходят и скитаются. Речь о вординге. О чем и как говорится в предложении. Кстати в этом вашем примере - это личные формы глаголов, а не существительные. И если переводить предложение, то это надо учитывать. А если не переводить, а пересказывать, то вординг может быть любой. Можно даже не словами, а, например, рисунками или живописью изобразить идею фразы или, например, языком танца, т.е. станцевать. Или языком музыки, через симфонию попытаться выразить идею.

"Начальный пункт" может быть - и сансары, и существ, и неведения. "Начало странствия (сансары)". "Начало неведения". "Начало существ". *По сути это все об одном и том же.* Но разными словами. И если оно разными словами передается в вординге оригинального текста, то и переводить надо стараться разными словами. 

А скитаний никто не отменял. Кстати сама фраза "первый пункт существ" может упоминаться в текстах и без пары сопутствующих причастий. Т.е. без "скитающихся и перерождающихся". Например:




> Pubbā koṭi na paññāyati avijjāya ca bhavataṇhāya ca. Tattha avijjānīvaraṇānaṃ taṇhāsaṃyojanānaṃ sattānaṃ pubbakoṭi na paññāyati.
> < No past beginning is evident of ignorance > (A. v, 113) and < of craving for being > (A. v 116): herein, < no past beginning is evident of creatures shut in by ignorance and fettered by craving > (S. ii, 178 f f ; v, 226). [Перевод Бхиккху Ньянамоли]

----------


## sergey

Владимир, я не предлагаю переводить неточно, неправильно и т.п.



> Речь о вординге. О чем и как говорится в предложении.
> 
> ... Можно даже не словами, а, например, рисунками или живописью изобразить идею фразы или, например, языком танца, т.е. станцевать.


Просто, если вам очевиден смысл переводимой фразы может быть, то мне - не очевиден. Из-за незнания языка пали, во-первых, а во вторых, это известная вещь, когда имея перед глазами один и тот же текст, люди понимают и интерпретируют его по-разному. История буддизма дает тому примеры.

То, что вы привели пример, где Pubbā koṭi относится только к sattānaṃ, да, это аргумент, т.к. я как раз не видел таких фраз и об этом думал. Правда несколько ослабляет этот аргумент, что отрывок из Петакопадеши, относительно позднего текста.

Да, вы привели аргументы, но у меня остаются соображения, в основном я их тут привел, а может быть и из-за того, как привык понимать этот отрывок, так, что меня пока не убедили ваши аргументы полностью. Понимаете, бывает, что вещь очевидна - "вот это так", здесь пока у меня такая очевидность не сложилась.

----------


## sergey

Поразбирался ещё с этим предложением, почитал какие-то вещи по грамматике пали, что-то в его структуре прояснилось для меня.




> Именно, таких существительных нет. Причастия здесь определяют признак существительного, к которому они относятся. В данном случае это - "существа". "Скитающиеся существа". Стоят в родительно-дательном падеже и соответственно - "скитающихся существ" или "для скитающихся существ". "Начальный пункт" - стоит в именительном падеже. Ставим две фразы рядом и получаем "начальный пункт скитающихся существ". Чей пункт? (Чье начало?) Существ. Каких существ? Тут идет цепочка признаков - "опутанных неведением", "скованных жаждой", "перерождающихся", "скитающихся". Два последних признака выражены через причастия. Такой вординг. Если речь вести о вординге.





> О чем и как говорится в предложении.


Смысл зависит от причастий, определяющих признак (действие) чего-то. Например "Мне не нравятся лгущие мне в лицо люди". Грамматически - не нравятся люди. Но существенно тут  - лгущие, человеку не нравится, что ему или когда ему лгут.
Или "Я люблю смотреть на заходящее солнце". Любит смотреть на солнце. Но существенно, что на заходящее, днем особо и не посмотришь - слепит.
Так вот тут в фразе на мой взгляд существенно, что sattānaṁ sandhāvataṁ saṁsarataṁ и pubbā koṭi - про это.



> Тут идет цепочка признаков - "опутанных неведением", "скованных жаждой", "перерождающихся", "скитающихся".


Да, тут есть эти четыре слова, но первые два и последние два отличаются по смыслу: последние два - о действиях, а первые - о неких обстоятельствах, которые являются предпосылкой этих действий. И грамматически они, как я понимаю, отличаются, по крайней мере формой (вы писали про sandhāvataṁ - sandhāvantānaṃ).


На мой взгляд в английских переводах это учтено. Хотя в английском свои правила порядка слов, обстоятельств разного типа и т.д., может это определило, но как бы ни было, у бх. Суджато:



> No first point is found of sentient beings roaming and transmigrating, hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving.


 Сначала sentient beings roaming and transmigrating вместе, а потом, отделенные запятой hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving.
У бх. Бодхи:



> Bhikkhus, this samsara is without discoverable beginning. A first point is not discerned of beings roaming and wandering on hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving


Аналогично, добавлено "on" как показатель того, что процесс продолжается.
У Тханиссаро Бхиккху по-другому, но у него этот смысл выражается через использование времени continuous:



> A beginning point is not evident, though beings hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving are transmigrating & wandering on.


Как это передать по-русски, какие использовать слова и грамматические формы? Мне это не так важно, я тексты не особо перевожу, мне важнее - смысл предложения. Тут можно возразить, что если понимаешь ясно, то можешь наверное и сформулировать на русском. Но можно сформулировать по-разному, можно долго, с уточнениями, пояснениями, а можно - переводом. Перевод это всё-таки ремесло и искусство. Из русских переводов я видел перевод Сергея Тюлина aka SV (он переводил с перевода бх. Бодхи).

Ещё, почитал комментарий, аттхакатху, там фраза про первый край такая:



> Pubbā koṭi na paññāyatīti purimamariyādā na dissati. Yadaggena cassa purimā koṭi na paññāyati, pacchimāpi tadaggeneva na paññāyati, vemajjheyeva pana sattā saṃsaranti.


Если я правильно понял, переводя со словарём, то сначала идут разные синонимичные выражения, первый (pubbā, purima) край не познать, не увидеть (na paññāyatīti, na dissati), а в конце написано, что сейчас, в настоящее время (vemajjheyeva) существа скитаются. Тханиссаро бхиккху примерно так и перевел, похоже.

----------

